# Who owns a Filson coat? I need a product report.



## DEMO (Feb 5, 2005)

I'm looking for a new upland and shooting coat. I am a serious die-hard pheasant hunter. I sure the Filson coat will stand up to the weather, thorns and bob wire, but can you move free in the coat due to the stiffness of the fabric and does oil finish allow moisture to escape from the coat. The last thing I want is a coat the soaks up all my sweat during a long hunt and smells like BO because you can't wash it. Thanks for your feedback. Justin


----------



## Markjens (Nov 20, 2005)

I have a Filson waterfowl coat and I would not recommend it for Pheasant Hunting or taking your Gal out on a date. My wife can't stand the smell of that coat and it's not from the BO (the wax). Little stiff...and if you do get one don't wash it....she'll shrink. 

I think they can get worn in to a point where they are comfortable but I'd say with the new fabrics that are out you can find a comfortable water-proof coat that is strong and can breath. If anything I would recommend their chaps if your going through anything that can penetrate skin. My hunting partners love it when I where my filson Chaps and just my filson chaps. : :shock:


----------



## maggie (Aug 14, 2003)

have the coat you are asking about. Bought it 5 years ago and it is the best coat i ever owned for hunting. i use it for both waterfowl and upland and it holds up to both with no problem. off the rack it will be stiff as a board after a few seasons fits better than any other. do not wash it just brush it off when it gets dirty.


----------



## brian breuer (Jul 12, 2003)

I have two. I have a wading jacket that I used to use for upland and a long cover cloth coat for my "go to meeting coat". 

I would not get another one for hunting. Doesn't breath. Not easy to regulate temp. 

I am now using a strap vest and layering as needed. I need to get a light wind breaker for those really cold and windy days but mostly I don't wear a coat. Just long underwear, wool, and a canvas shirt. If you want a coat I would go with a synthetic such as the Columbia. Much lighter, fits better and easier to adjust temp and BREATHES. 

The Filson is great at marketing not much on performance for the $$$$.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

I have one, they are built to last at the expence of comfort, I would not buy another.


----------



## DEMO (Feb 5, 2005)

Thanks for the intel...

Markjens... Now I have two reason to not want MN hunters in Ia. You and your hump back mountain buddies stay north of the border :lol: J/K.

For the last few years I have been wearing alot of wool but I'm getting tired of picking out all the stick tights and cockaburrs. I found a H2O tech shooting coat at Gander MT..Light weight and breathable and marked down from $100 to $40. IF it last a year its worth $40.

Before I posted I Had the high Bid on Ebay for a Filson coat..I was later out Bid by .50. Thanks all Justin


----------



## duxmn (Nov 17, 2004)

*Filson Coat*

I've had my Filson waterfowl coat since they came out with the camo pattern and I have really enjoyed hunting with it. It holds up in the rain as long as you keep it waxed. I suggest buying the hood for it ,which is an extra cost but well worth it. The coat has alot of pockets and 2 front side slit that open all the way to the back that are great to load up with gear for waterfowl hunting, or upland birds . The coat is not insulated so be sure to allow room for layers underneath to stay warm. The wool lined waterfowl hat is great too.
Mike


----------



## dlybeck (Aug 30, 2005)

*Filson's one of the best if not the best*

I have owned Filson products for many years. Chaps, vests, hats, and coats. They really stand by their products. I just had a Filson Shelter Cloth coat (460N) replaced at no cost. The coat was about 5 years old. A defect formed that had nothing to do with age. The shelter coat (with removable liner) is warm and breaths very well. I also purchased the matching hood that really protects ones head from wind, rain and cold. "Might as well have the best".


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

DEMO said:


> I'm looking for a new upland and shooting coat. I am a serious die-hard pheasant hunter. I sure the Filson coat will stand up to the weather, thorns and bob wire, but can you move free in the coat due to the stiffness of the fabric and does oil finish allow moisture to escape from the coat. The last thing I want is a coat the soaks up all my sweat during a long hunt and smells like BO because you can't wash it. Thanks for your feedback. Justin


Wait till Fall and check out the new Columbia Upland Coat.


----------



## DEMO (Feb 5, 2005)

Golddogs, are you talking about the new Briarshun Lite Jacket by Columbia?


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

DEMO said:


> Golddogs, are you talking about the new Briarshun Lite Jacket by Columbia?


No. They have a new Ptarmigan X Shell coming out. Omni-Tech twill outer and a tricot lining. 2 water bottle pockets in rear, transmitter holders and extra storage pouch in the back for stuff. Waterproof and breathable. Very light. Has varoius liners you can get for it also.


----------

